# Flat rental in Salento (LE & surroundings)



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxnmh (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm planning to relocate from Prague to Salento and I'm looking for an apartment to rent around Lecce (Lecce, Corigliano d'Otranto, Martano).

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
NMH


----------

